# Colorado IBEW apprentice and journeyman wages?



## Roush (Nov 17, 2014)

Just curious on what the IBEW in Colorado is paying its apprentices and journeyman? I believe its local 68 is one of them anyone know?


----------



## 1.21gigawatts (Jun 22, 2013)

32.10 on the check + ben


----------

